Ask HN: How do you drive organic (unpaid) traffic to your MVP? - relaunched
======
erikbrodch
Previously I used free pr (it's not free because you invest your time)
successfully, but wouldn't do it today. If you are with this project in the
long run, I would do SEO (use tools like ahrefs): Find content that is
relevant to your domain, look at sites who linked to that content and reach
out to them offering them to link to your product or relevant blog post. FB,
Insta, Reddit, HN, PH etc. are all places you can post your product once or
twice. If you are testing the demand for your product, that might be enough
(as long as your target market sees it). But if you are here for more than
just testing, SEO is key imho. Good luck!

------
hobonumber1
Mostly by writing a blog posts and driving SEO traffic. But this takes a long
time and may not succeed unless your blog posts are discoverable. You solve
this problem by writing guests on other people's blogs (usually blogs that are
in your product's niche).

~~~
relaunched
I've done a bit of blogging. Have you experimented with driving traffic
through newer forms of social media? I'm played around with FB groups and
Instagram. It doesn't feel familiar, but I've seen some results, after
experimenting with content; though, I'm still experimenting.

------
mc3
I have a side project where the content is automatically created (product
descriptions), in addition there is some hand written content and we did some
manual backlink building, both by finding places where you get backlinks such
as forum profiles, and also asking people to backlink to us. 150 visits a week
at the moment.

This may not be a good strategy for you, it depends what sort of audience you
need.

------
sudoJames
Which platforms are you using?

~~~
relaunched
I'm using FB and Instagram, starting to look at Tiktok. There is also a blog
on our main page. All of the content is different and unique to each
platform...and each platform has different user expectations / behaviors.

